# SOCHI | Crystall Towers | 120m | 2 x 31 fl | U/C



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

CRYSTALL TOWERS

*66 RESORT AVE., SOCHI, RUSSIA*

Height: app. *120m* each tower

Floors: *31*

Construction start: 2009
Construction finish: 2014

Renderings:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*03/12/2012*


Пельмень;97934227 said:


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*31/12/2012*


Пельмень;98774164 said:


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*15/01/2013*


Пельмень;99209232 said:


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*04/02/2013*


Пельмень;99916213 said:


>


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

It looks huge but to small parking space for it.


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

interesting


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*04/03/2013*


Пельмень;100896622 said:


>


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

Some new photos?


----------

